# Purchased a Guitar



## Ruthanne

I was watching HSN and they had the Keith Urban guitar and all the guitar lessons and instructions, an amplifier and a case all for for 199.00 plus tax making it about 215.  I felt this was such a good deal.  I want to start learning to play.  The strings are supposed to be comfort coated, too.  I haven't received it yet but should in the next week.  I am excited about this.  I got the acoustic electric and it's really pretty, too.  I was also able to get it at 6 monthly payments of 33.00  This was a great deal and I'm glad I'll be getting this.  Getting a guitar has been on my mind but I was telling myself I am too old to learn anything.  Well, my brother is 65 and is still learning in college every year.  So, I should be able to learn.


----------



## Guitarist

Congratulations!  Post a pic for us when it comes, please.  Enjoy!


----------



## jnos

Of course you can learn! We all learn new things every day! Congrats on the find!

My hubby is 69 and learned to play mandolin over the past year. He made himself a little block of wood with a hard wire over it to toughen up his fingers. It took a lot of practice and he learns in his own way, but it's happening!  He has a mandolin he build 15 years ago working in a Gibson Flatiron factory. Even had Bill Monroe sign it when in he visited in the late 80's (?) I think.


----------



## NancyNGA

Good for you, Ruthanne!


----------



## Ameriscot

Cool! Enjoy learning to play.


----------



## Ruthanne

Thanks for the well wishes everyone.  I hope I will still get it.  It was removed from my checking account but that happens sometimes.  Unless they looked at my credit history which is not good.  We will see.


----------



## ronaldj

good for you ...must be in the air...I have been thinking about one as well, played  40 years ago, sold mine years ago and thinking about taking it back up.....good luck, you do know how to get to Carnegie Hall right.............practice, practice, practice.....


----------



## ossian

Good for you. I am sure that you will have loads of fun with it. Your fingers will toughen up through time. If they are very soft to start with, just ease off if they do get a bit 'raw'. You get used to it tho. If you have long nails, you may want to cut your fretting hand tho. 

Looking forward to seeing the pics of the guitar when it arrives.


----------



## Ruthanne

ronaldj said:


> good for you ...must be in the air...I have been thinking about one as well, played  40 years ago, sold mine years ago and thinking about taking it back up.....good luck, you do know how to get to Carnegie Hall right.............practice, practice, practice.....


It was such a good deal!!  It is worth about 1500.00 the total deal for 199.00.  This was my first time calling HSN.



ossian said:


> Good for you. I am sure that you will have loads of fun with it. Your fingers will toughen up through time. If they are very soft to start with, just ease off if they do get a bit 'raw'. You get used to it tho. If you have long nails, you may want to cut your fretting hand tho.
> 
> Looking forward to seeing the pics of the guitar when it arrives.


Yes, thanks.  What is a fretting hand?


----------



## ossian

Ruthanne said:


> Yes, thanks.  What is a fretting hand?


Your fretting hand is the one with which you finger the fretboard. If you are right handed, that would normally be your left hand.


----------



## Ruthanne

ossian said:


> Your fretting hand is the one with which you finger the fretboard. If you are right handed, that would normally be your left hand.


Please excuse my ignorance but what is the fretboard?


----------



## SeaBreeze

Congratulations Ruthanne!  I don't know how to play any instruments, but I did learn the first few notes on a guitar in my teens, the beginning of the song 'Dirty Water'.


----------



## Guitarist

> *Guitar frets are thin strips of metal that are embedded in the neck of the guitar. They are raised up from the face of the fretboard in order to separate the neck into different semi-tonal intervals*


----------



## ossian

Sorry, Ruthanne. I should have been clearer. Guitarist has explained it best. 

You see, you are learning already.


----------



## Ruthanne

Guitarist said:


>


Thanks for explaining that!


----------



## Ruthanne

ossian said:


> Sorry, Ruthanne. I should have been clearer. Guitarist has explained it best.
> 
> You see, you are learning already.


I don't know if they are going to send me a guitar now.  The charge was taken off my checking account.  I guess I will see if they ship it and then charge me at that time.


----------



## Ruthanne

Got the guitar today!  It's still in the box.  I will post a picture when I take it out.


----------



## Ruthanne

I got it out of the box and the amplifier, too.  There are 30 lessons and 30 songs for 30 days.  I still need to get a battery for the equalizer in the guitar.  I know I got a great deal on this!!


----------



## Ruthanne

I hope I can learn to play this.  I got this music chart that was included and I don't understand it.....yet.  Maybe the lessons will give me more info. on that.  I'm waiting until I get the 9 volt battery to play it.


----------



## Guitarist

It looks like a regular hollow-body acoustic in the photo.  Why would it need a battery?  You can get some sound even from a solid-body electric without an amplifier, so with this guitar you should get some sound.  

Did it come with regular chord charts?  Something like this one? --





The horizontal lines are the frets. The vertical lines are the strings. The dots represent your fingertips.

Oops -- just realized I'm assuming you're right-handed, chording with your left hand.  Here's a lefty chart:


----------



## Ruthanne

Thank you I am right handed. The chart looks nothing like yours. The battery is for a built in equalizer in the guitar.  I don't want to make too much noise since I live in an apartment.  Thank you for your help Guitarist!!  I haven't taken one of the lessons yet but will.  Gotto be in the mood.  I love the guitar.  It is real wood and beautiful!


----------



## Guitarist

Can you post a pic of their chart?  Now you've got me really curious!  I've never seen a chord chart other than the kind I posted.

When I got my guitar it came with a songbook that had chord charts and the words and music for a bunch of the sort of songs you figure most people know -- I remember "Skip to My Lou," for one -- so you just played the chords and sang along.  There are probably a number of songs online that include chord charts (or at least chord notations) if you want to just try chording and singing songs you already know.


----------



## Ruthanne

Guitarist said:


> Can you post a pic of their chart?  Now you've got me really curious!  I've never seen a chord chart other than the kind I posted.
> 
> When I got my guitar it came with a songbook that had chord charts and the words and music for a bunch of the sort of songs you figure most people know -- I remember "Skip to My Lou," for one -- so you just played the chords and sang along.  There are probably a number of songs online that include chord charts (or at least chord notations) if you want to just try chording and singing songs you already know.


I've been trying to transfer the image to my computer but it won't work.  I don't know what's wrong.  May have to get a new camera, I've been having problems with it lately.

Update:  My camera needed to be charged.  I hope that's what made it act so strange. Charging it now.


----------



## Ruthanne

Sorry, I can't post the chart.  My camera is broken.


----------



## ossian

Guitar music can be a bit confusing. That is because there are several ways in which the music is written.

You have standard notation 'charts' which you would probably recognise as 'proper' music. They use the normal staff and note notation. Like this:



You also have tab notation which is similar to standard notation and often has the standard notation written on the staff above the tab notation. Tab has 6 lines to indicate the strings of the guitar, whereas standard notation has 5 lines on the staff. Tab is easier to read as you simply position your fingers as indicated on the tab notation. The problem with tab in itself is that you cannot get a precise timing from the notation. However, if you follow the timing indicated by the notes on the standard notation while playing the tab, then you have it! 

Standard notation is challenging for a guitarist and is now normally restricted to classical guitar... and sometimes jazz.



Then you have what I always think of as a 'chart' and that is a chord chart. These are generally used by rhythm guitarists and jazz guitarists and indicate the chord played and the rhythm in which they play the chords. Like this:



Apart from this, you may have simple chord boxes placed above the lines of a song or simply the name of the chord itself. Such as Gm7.

So, it is not so straightforward as good old standard notation, but it does make us guitarists a versatile bunch.

Do you see anything here that matches what you have?


----------



## Ruthanne

Now I am thoroughly confused! lol.  Just kidding!  Thanks for posting all that.


----------



## oldman

Good for you. Although I enjoy playing the banjo more than a guitar, I still have fun messing around with an old Gibson that belonged to my Dad. I would recommend maybe just taking a few lessons to get you past learning the chords. This will help you move on quicker, so you can start playing some simple riffs, which will then help you to learn playing a full song. Learning to read music will probably slow you down a bit, unless you already have that expertise, but don't get discouraged. After a few weeks of continual practice, it will start to come together.


----------



## oldman

ossian said:


> Guitar music can be a bit confusing. That is because there are several ways in which the music is written.
> 
> You have standard notation 'charts' which you would probably recognise as 'proper' music. They use the normal staff and note notation. Like this:
> 
> View attachment 29156
> 
> You also have tab notation which is similar to standard notation and often has the standard notation written on the staff above the tab notation. Tab has 6 lines to indicate the strings of the guitar, whereas standard notation has 5 lines on the staff. Tab is easier to read as you simply position your fingers as indicated on the tab notation. The problem with tab in itself is that you cannot get a precise timing from the notation. However, if you follow the timing indicated by the notes on the standard notation while playing the tab, then you have it!
> 
> Standard notation is challenging for a guitarist and is now normally restricted to classical guitar... and sometimes jazz.
> 
> View attachment 29158
> 
> Then you have what I always think of as a 'chart' and that is a chord chart. These are generally used by rhythm guitarists and jazz guitarists and indicate the chord played and the rhythm in which they play the chords. Like this:
> 
> View attachment 29157
> 
> Apart from this, you may have simple chord boxes placed above the lines of a song or simply the name of the chord itself. Such as Gm7.
> 
> So, it is not so straightforward as good old standard notation, but it does make us guitarists a versatile bunch.
> 
> Do you see anything here that matches what you have?




Yeah, I think this may be a bit too over-whelming for someone just picking up a guitar for the first time.


----------



## Ruthanne

oldman said:


> Good for you. Although I enjoy playing the banjo more than a guitar, I still have fun messing around with an old Gibson that belonged to my Dad. I would recommend maybe just taking a few lessons to get you past learning the chords. This will help you move on quicker, so you can start playing some simple riffs, which will then help you to learn playing a full song. Learning to read music will probably slow you down a bit, unless you already have that expertise, but don't get discouraged. After a few weeks of continual practice, it will start to come together.


Thank you for your advice.  30 DVDs came with the guitar.  The instructions say you learn to play 30 songs in 30 days.  I guess it starts out real easy, like a 2 note song.  I may take longer than 30 days to play 30 songs.  I'll do it at my leisure.  I just hope that I don't make too much noise in my apt.  I shouldn't worry about that because I'm going to play during non sleep hours.


----------



## Ruthanne

I watched a good part of the first dvd.  I also tuned the guitar with a youtube video.  I never realized how hard this would be but i'm not giving up.  I am having a problem with my third finger.  I damaged my wrist long ago and it is hard to move that finger.  I'll keep on trying.


----------



## Ruthanne

I finally was able to get my camera card recognized by my computer.  Here is the chart.  I guess my camera isn't the problem.


----------



## Guitarist

OK, now that I see it that top chart makes sense, and I assume "natural" means no flats or sharps.  

The chord diagrams just below that one are how I learned to play.  I play guitar by ear.

What sort of music do you want to learn to play on your guitar, Ruthanne?  Classical? Rock/folk/pop accompanying yourself and others singing? Other?  All?


----------



## Ruthanne

Guitarist said:


> OK, now that I see it that top chart makes sense, and I assume "natural" means no flats or sharps.
> 
> The chord diagrams just below that one are how I learned to play.  I play guitar by ear.
> 
> What sort of music do you want to learn to play on your guitar, Ruthanne?  Classical? Rock/folk/pop accompanying yourself and others singing? Other?  All?



I realized I had to cut my finger nails!  Can't play guitar with long nails.  lol.  I would like to learn all kinds of music in time.  I was playing with the band in the Keith Urban video.  I didn't do very well so far but it felt good playing along with a band!!  I like that feeling.  I also looked at a youtube video of some cords.  I just need to be patient with myself.  Sometimes I'm not patient with anyone including myself.  But I don't think I'm much different than others.


----------



## ossian

Ruthanne, I am sorry if the chart examples I posted were confusing, I had only tried to establish which type of chart you were looking at. The one you have posted is simply a diagram of the fingerboard and where the notes lie on it.

Try not to do too much at once. You will experience some strain on your hand and wrist if you have not been used to playing before. Some of the stretches can be a challenge and be careful not to strain your hand by attempting something that you have not yet mastered. There will also be times when you get dispirited because what you are attempting does not sound as you want it to. That happens to everyone even if they have been paying for 40 years! There is nothing wrong with taking a break from the guitar for a day or 2 and ignoring the 30 day target. You will discover that when you do this, you will feel more refreshed and eager to return to it. Happens to me all the time.

Also, something to remember. When learning something new, practice slowly and repetitively. Over and over. It is the best way to get things right. Especially with music where timing is essential.


----------



## ossian

oldman said:


> Yeah, I think this may be a bit too over-whelming for someone just picking up a guitar for the first time.


Sorry if I confused. But I was simply attempting to establish which type of chart was being used.


----------



## Ruthanne

ossian said:


> Ruthanne, I am sorry if the chart examples I posted were confusing, I had only tried to establish which type of chart you were looking at. The one you have posted is simply a diagram of the fingerboard and where the notes lie on it.
> 
> Try not to do too much at once. You will experience some strain on your hand and wrist if you have not been used to playing before. Some of the stretches can be a challenge and be careful not to strain your hand by attempting something that you have not yet mastered. There will also be times when you get dispirited because what you are attempting does not sound as you want it to. That happens to everyone even if they have been paying for 40 years! There is nothing wrong with taking a break from the guitar for a day or 2 and ignoring the 30 day target. You will discover that when you do this, you will feel more refreshed and eager to return to it. Happens to me all the time.
> 
> Also, something to remember. When learning something new, practice slowly and repetitively. Over and over. It is the best way to get things right. Especially with music where timing is essential.


Thank you for all the advice given.  That made me feel better.  I was wondering if I was developmentally delayed after my first attempt. lol.  Actually it is fun to be starting something new and learning new things.  I don't understand the chart I posted yet.  In time things will happen.  Thank you so much!


----------



## Ruthanne

I had to look at a youtube video to find out the way to properly hold the guitar.  It seems among newbies there is a tendency to lay the guitar down to look at the strings and that is what I did.  That is why my fingers couldn't reach the notes!  So now I am holding it right.  A step in the right direction!


----------



## Guitarist

Congratulations!


----------



## Ruthanne

Guitarist said:


> Congratulations!


Thanks!  Hahaha!


----------



## happytime

I have seen Keith on TV with this offer, an no your never to old to learn. It may take alittle more time to get with the program but ya need to practice everyday. Even if it's only 30 minutes. I joined Guitar Tricks.com an it's the best program I have ever found. Ck it out you may want to change on an off between Keith's cd an Guitar Tricks. Sometimes we get bored an I have to say it takes alot of practice time to be decent . Just saying but would like to know how your progressing an what songs your working on. I live in Jax Fl an we have alot of great musicians come from my town. Keep us updated on your progress. Good luck lindap


----------



## HazyDavey

Congratulations and good for you wanting to learn guitar. May I please offer a few things..  It's a good idea to wash your hands before playing, that get's any oil or grime on your fingers off the guitar and off your guitar strings, they'll last longer. It's a good thought to wipe off your guitar when your done also. A clean cotton cloth works great, I use old baby diapers (remember those things?) they're great, nice and soft. Squeezing a soft ball will help with the finger strength, not to hard now..  But make sure you learn to tune the guitar when you play. Around here you can buy a great little tuner that goes on the headstock, gets you tuned in pitch and cost around $13.00 (last time I checked anyway)  Good luck and have fun !!


----------



## happytime

Hi Hazy Thanks for the suggestions an I do everything you are suggesting. I did purchase a SNARK ,WHICH IS A TUNEr put on the headstock of the guitar which you mention. How long have you been playing?
What kind of music do you play? Or anyone as far as that goes. I'm old time Classic Rock n Roll. Or tapping into my James Taylor type music. JT is tough,seems he makes up his chords,lol. Thanks for sharing. lindap


----------



## Ruthanne

Thank you all for the tips on guitar playing.  I really appreciate that.  I'm going through a spell where I haven't played but want to get back to it.  I hope to soon.


----------



## HazyDavey

happytime said:


> Hi Hazy Thanks for the suggestions an I do everything you are suggesting. I did purchase a SNARK ,WHICH IS A TUNEr put on the headstock of the guitar which you mention. How long have you been playing?
> What kind of music do you play? Or anyone as far as that goes. I'm old time Classic Rock n Roll. Or tapping into my James Taylor type music. JT is tough,seems he makes up his chords,lol. Thanks for sharing. lindap



Hi Linda, I started playing bass in my brother's band back in high school. Then about 3 years later I just played guitar. I've been playing/jamming since then, been in a few bands and played some local stuff, nothing fancy. I grew up playing the same tunes, Classic Rock n Roll and whatever else was fun to do. Nowadays we just get together On Saturday nights at the house, no more gigging, but we're still having fun. We've recorded and posted some homemade tunes at,    https://soundcloud.com/partly-banded    it's free to listen to if you're curious what we're doing. 

We use Snark tuners also, aren't they great, very easy to use and very affordable. I'm a big James Taylor fan also and you're right about his chords.. whew. Thank you for asking and best of luck to you.

Hi Ruthanne,  You know I think we all go through these spells, no worries.


----------



## Ray

I started with the guitar in my mid-60's and have enjoyed it ever since. I also moved on to the mountain dulcimer (a great "group" instrument), the bowed psaltery, electric bass, and dobro. Advice - to enjoy it the most, keep it simple at the start and find others to pick with. 

I have a group that gets together weekly for very basic, simple stuff - traditional bluegrass, C/W and old gospel. It is great fun to change the instruments around.

We also have a spin-off group that does doh-wop and folk.

The instruments are fun and satisfying. But feeling yourself involved in the "package" is truly great fun.

Good luck and .....enjoy!!!


----------



## happytime

Hey I enjoyed listening to some of y'all music, it sounds great. Thanks for sharing


----------



## happytime

Ruthanne: Playing the guitar decent is a real job. It's one of the hardest to play. With that said, it simply takes alot of practice on a REGULAR basis
First the fingers have to get callouses on them which takes about a week. Then learning an changing from one chord to another without hestation is the next step
After you get down all your open chords ,which will take practice, you can play about any song,no kidding. Don't get discouraged, an do pick it up everyday.
We are all here to help an encourage you. Once you learn all your open chords your neighbors will want to hear you play. If it's to loud just unplug your
amp. Your going to love it, I promise.


----------



## Ruthanne

happytime said:


> Ruthanne: Playing the guitar decent is a real job. It's one of the hardest to play. With that said, it simply takes alot of practice on a REGULAR basis
> First the fingers have to get callouses on them which takes about a week. Then learning an changing from one chord to another without hestation is the next step
> After you get down all your open chords ,which will take practice, you can play about any song,no kidding. Don't get discouraged, an do pick it up everyday.
> We are all here to help an encourage you. Once you learn all your open chords your neighbors will want to hear you play. If it's to loud just unplug your
> amp. Your going to love it, I promise.


I'm not using an amp even though I have one for my accoustic guitar.  Thanks for your post.


----------



## Ray

RuthAnne - what style are you learning?


----------



## HazyDavey

happytime said:


> Hey I enjoyed listening to some of y'all music, it sounds great. Thanks for sharing



Thank You happytime, that's nice of you to say..


----------



## Ruthanne

Ray said:


> RuthAnne - what style are you learning?


No particular one.


----------



## happytime

Hey Ruthanne ;Just cking back with you to see how the guitar playing is coming along.....


----------

